# How Fierce is Competition on Air Force Positions?



## gimme-my-cf-18 (6 Mar 2011)

Hello There!

Yes, this is my first post here  ;D

I have a question regarding Air Force training.

But first, a short background of myself, I am a 17-year-old high-school student with a decent range of options for my future career. However, nothing seems more lustrous to me than my timeless dream: flying.

Well, that makes the purpose of my question obvious. I would die to join the Canadian Air Force, but I've heard it's the hardest branch to get into (common sense says the same thing). I would appreciate it if any person familiar with Air Force training could tell me about the atmosphere of training and the drop-out rate. If you think anything might be of any use to me, please do throw it my way -- I will be very grateful to you.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Michael OLeary (6 Mar 2011)

Well, since you managed to find the Air Force boards, you should be able to find many threads by people both in flying positions and trying to get into flying positions to learn about their ongoing experiences. I can pretty much guarantee that everything you're looking for at this stage of your inquiries has already been posted, and if you still have questions after reading all the related threads you can find, please add your detailed questions to the most applicable threads.

Welcome to the forums.

Milnet.ca Staff


----------



## 2010newbie (6 Mar 2011)

From your post I will assume "Air Force Training" refers to pilot training. I think the first step you should worry about is getting through the recruiting process. You will need to pass all the normal recruiting steps (medical, CFAT, interview) as well as the Aircrew Selection Course in Trenton. All of this information can be found in these forums....

CFAT

http://forums.milnet.ca/forums/threads/23193.0.html

Pilot Trade info

http://forums.milnet.ca/forums/threads/12744/post-53756.html#msg53756

Aircrew Selection

http://forums.milnet.ca/forums/threads/36026/post-292448.html#msg292448

Also, you might want to reconsider your moniker, by the time you get through your training the only place you'll find a CF-18 is probably the scrap heap. Maybe CF-35 would be more appropriate....


----------



## Strike (6 Mar 2011)

2010newbie said:
			
		

> Also, you might want to reconsider your moniker, by the time you get through your training the only place you'll find a CF-18 is probably the scrap heap on a pedestal.  Maybe CF-35 would be more appropriate....



Fixed that for you.   ;D


----------

